# Ride Twinpig and Capita DOA



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

What are your thoughts about these two boards?
They have pretty similar profile, but the Twinpig has a bigger waist.

If I sell mine Lib Tech TRS I'm planning to get one of these boards.

Tks.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I think the twinpig looks a lot cooler! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Way different. The DOA is a twin all mountain jump charger, the Twin Pig is more on the jib deck side.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Nivek said:


> Way different. The DOA is a twin all mountain jump charger, the Twin Pig is more on the jib deck side.


Hi Nivek,

For Twinpig, which bindings fits better: Rodeo or Revolt?

Tks.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Depends on what you like. The Rodeo is gonna offer more support and power, the Revolt more tweak. Both are aluminium frames so support underfoot is gonna be similar. A touch more flex out of the Revolt's frame. 

I'd say if you're looking to ride it everywhere the Rodeo, if its gonna be a park deck with more rails than jumps or you're after that skatey feel, the Revolt.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I wonder how many of us a riding around on Nivek suggested builds...probably alot :thumbsup:


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I wonder how many of us a riding around on Nivek suggested builds...probably alot :thumbsup:


95%. I don't make purchases without consulting Nivek + Angrysnowboarder


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey, if all yall wanna get together and send me a collective monetary thank you, I need to buy a new truck very soon here. Old trusty is dyin. 

Or just keep buying snowboard gear. It's good for the industry.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey... I bought the Ride Rodeo, but how can I use it on 4x4 systems?
It comes with 2 options to install: 4x2 and the Channel.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Hmm... what about a screw with some height and a washer?
I didn't tighten them down, but it seems to hold well.
The mini-disc and the base of the bindings are the same material, aluminium, I have a torque tool and if I discover the right torque, it will hold tight without damaging the mini-disc and the base.

For a temporarily solution, what do you guys think?











Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Get some good metal snips and cut the Ride washers or see if your local Salomon shop will give you a set of washers. Or get a new board from this decade... 

I vote new board. More stuff is always better.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Nivek said:


> Get some good metal snips and cut the Ride washers or see if your local Salomon shop will give you a set of washers. Or get a new board from this decade...
> 
> I vote new board. More stuff is always better.


Yeap... at this moment I have:

Lib Tech TRS 165cm - selling
RIDE Mike LeBlanc 156cm - my early/late season board (I love this board)

And maybe... RIDE Twinpig 156w to rule them all


----------



## Nevergrewup (Jul 29, 2019)

What did you conclude on this? Im contemplating both those boards as well..


----------



## Nevergrewup (Jul 29, 2019)

IM after the best twin camber board.. Super DOA, RIDE TWIN PIG, SALAMON hick knife pro, maybe even a SIGNAL super park.. Whats your thoughts? Ive been riding Burton free thknker past few years which I really love. But their graphics get worse and worse.. Completely off-topic, whats your thoughts on a custom x?


----------

